# Suggestions for a christmassy coffee?



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi everyone

After trying Starbucks Christmas blend I do fancy a coffee with a bit of a "Christmas spice" to it if you know what I mean. Has Beans Christmas Blend isn't going to be on sale for a while yet so I am looking for suggestions if anyone has any.

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

How is the starbucks one made 'christmassy' out of interest, is it flavoured or a good blrnd of decent, well roasted coffee's. I'm in the states at the moment and seeing a lot of coffee's both christmas and non that are flavoured to make more christmassy.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I think it is a sumatran bean *bucks are selling as a christmas bean, don`t think it is flavoured though you could add gingerbread syrup to a milk based drink


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its a good blend just not well roasted I believe, a nice spice taste to it which is then followed by a charcoal taste.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I think that is typical with their beans, over roasted


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I've got two u may like to try......

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Christmas-nights-wholebean.html

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Christmas-pudding-wholebean.html


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was looking more for unflavored beans if possible, but thanks for the link they do look interesting. Hopefully as December draws closer some more Christmas coffees/blends will start appearing so I will keep my eyes peeled.

HLA91


----------



## KopiLuwak (Nov 4, 2010)

a mocha frap with peppermint is always my favorite christmas blend. i know Starbucks offers it too but i prefer doing it at home so i can control the spice.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Steve's HasBean Christmas blends are now available. While I have yet to try the espresso, the filter blend is one of my favourites this year and worth a try.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am currently drinking Has Bean's Christmas blend and it's actually quite nice. I am after some honey flavoured beans so if anyone has any suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

For honey -> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Costa-Rica-Finca-de-Licho-2010%252d2011.html

I am also currently drinking their Christmas filter blend and I agree its great, I will also be picking up their espresso Christmas blend as soon as I finish this bag.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sandy, these scream honey http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Costa-Rica-Finca-de-Licho-2010%252d2011.html

In the bag (on the nose) is rich honey and melon notes, with a thick honey-like coating in the mouth, with a definite sugary sweetness, rounded off with a touch of red fruit (Steve says Raspberry and I don't disagree)

The overriding taste though is honey


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks guy, I will order when I've come to the end of my Christmas bag. Glenn - I hope you're proud of me dividing my time between Costa and online roasters!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to the light(er roast) side


----------



## coffeeloverlisa (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't have a coffee based on tasted, but rather on the label for gifting. see http://www.rocketfuelcoffee.com... Probably too late to get it from me in Canada by post, but I am sure there are lots in the UK that do the same? Check out your local artisan market with a micro lot roaster?

Cheers and happy holidays!!!

Lisa


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

coffeeloverlisa said:


> Check out your local artisan market with a micro lot roaster?


Good advice Lisa

We may be headed to Canada at some point next year (October-ish). Sadly the other side


----------

